# [SOLVED] Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help



## Morph1

Hi guys,

I have a question I got an old case, and got a new motherboard,
I read the instruction and I can understand how to connect the switches,
however the case switches cables come in different colors that I dont have a clue how to associate them to positive/negative they are not marked.

RESET = black and white
MB SW = green and black
HDD LED = orange and white

Can someone let me know what color corresponds to positive and what color corresponds to negative ??

If I got them reversed can that damage the motherboard ??

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Don't worry about the switches - it doesn't matter which way you turn the plugs.
The led has a + and a -. Connecting it the wrong way won't harm anything. If it won't shine - connect the plug the other way.


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Thanks Eneles for the quick reply,

I thought so too, but it never hurts to check with the pros,
I assembled a few computers and never had any problems till last night...

Maybe you can halp me out here,

I got friends computer 2.9 gig Celeron on a very simple board no pci express no agp, just 2 pci slots, he brought that over, we turned the system on, absolutely no power, well changed the power supply the system turns on seems like its going through bios boot but the display shows no signal, tried everything, different monitor different cable, nothing works,
tried to reset the bios nothing, still no display signal, we figured the board is shot.
Went yesterday got a new board and new stick of ram, socket 755 just to use his old celeron cpu, well I got the new board in place connected all the cables, making sure its all right, turned the system on, it starts, reads out the ram status show the sata drive detection fine, now stops and displays can not find keyboard ????  I'm like what ??? I recheck the ps2 and keyboard plugs, are all in place. ???, well turn the system off. Start again - the same message pops up no keyboard detected - I never came accross anything like that.
I hit the reset now I hear a short and the display is gone and the board making ticking sound, I thought maybe that was his cpu, so I opened my own case take out a different cpu, the board still shot with that ticking sound....
I am confused, could that celeron cpu be shot ?? I think the board is shot now too, can a faulty cpu damage the main board ???? I will get a replacement board today, I'm just worried to try it again.
Should I get a new cpu ??? 
what would your thougths be in this situation ???

thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

No, I don't think a faulty CPU would damage the board. If you have the board mounted in a case - take it out and place it on a piece of cardboard (follow the Bench test link in my signature). Make sure the standoffs in the case match the mounting holes on the board.
Clear CMOS and make sure you didn't get the ps/2 mouse and keyboard plugs mixed up (common mistake).


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

thanks,
I'll try that when I'll get home,
I am also positive I had the mouse and keyboard connected right, 
I double checked it, the board was installed on stand offs but I had the case laying on the carpetted floor, maybe that caused the short ???

I was just looking at the cpu it is 2.93 ghz /256/533 Celeron type D,
now if the board runs at 800 mgz fsb, is that cpu good for that board,

Can anything else cause a damage to the board other than a short or physical damage ???

Sorry for so many questions, but this is driving me crazy.,
like I said I've done this about 20-30 times and never had a problem like this one.

thanks.:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

That CPU won't run with a 800 MHz FSB. 
Post the system specifications next time.
The case is connected to ground so the carpet shouldn't cause problems - unless you put your fingers in without grounding yourself first.
Check the standoffs again - they have to match the mounting holes on the mobo exactly (no more - no less).


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Thanks eneles,

The board model is 945GZT-M motherboard uses socket LGA 775,
Cpu support Intel Core 2 Duo, Pentium D, Pentium 4, Celeron D ,system bus 800/533 Mhz, Supports hyper threading.

So is that cpu not a match for that board?

thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

The board supports 533 FSB, so it should be. But to be sure you have to check the CPU support list at ECS.
What power supply are you using?
Try the bench test.

Clear CMOS using this method:
First ground yourself by touching a radiator or the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

thanks for all the help dude, 
simply your attitude to help ROCKS !ray:
:wave:


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Hey eneles,

Guess what, all the problem was created by a dumb power supply,
I bought a cheap power supply, suppos to output 430 wats, when tested
showing 250 wats, didn't have enough juice to start the system, however with the first motherboard I was able to start it 3 times before it failed,
strange ehh,
However, I got one more question for you if you don't mind,
The new motherboard/system does not want to boot up to the previously installed windows xp on the existing hard drive,
this computer was bought from future shop with preloaded windows xp,
now when I changed the motherboard and ram, the system fails to load windows, right past the initial boot comes a menu (safe mode, safe with networking ........... etc) you know what I mean, well after sellecting ither start selection it reboots back to the same boot screen.
Is this normal with the preloaded windows, or is it due to new motherboard needing new chipset driver etc..., or do I just have to install a new bought copy of windows ???

Hope to hear from you soon,

thanks,

Cheers!:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Yes, it sounds like you have to reinstall Windows - but, if you have a retail version of Windows you can try a *repair install*.


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Hey eneles.

I tried the repair sequence, but it failed, 
as this is computer had pre-installed windows,
Well I fdisked the hard drive then formatted it,
next thing I went to bios switched my dvdrom as first boot, hardrive as secondary boot, disabled floppy, then I stick the windows xp pro into the tray, reboot computer hoping it will boot into the windows xp setup sequence, no luck, it says insert a system disk or something...
This is crazy, how in the hell are these new systems configured ???
I mean this is what I did with my 1 year old system and it works everytime..
When I load windows into my old system I press I believe f5 and then install
the chipset driver, but that is after I am in windows xp install mode...
This new system won't boot into the original windows xp pro cd-rom.
What can I do next my friend ????:4-dontkno

hope you can help out.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

What motherboard is it?
When the computer is booting it should say "Looking for bootable CD Rom" or something similar. If it doesn't - have a look at the boot priority settings in BIOS (again) and make sure BIOS can "see" the CD drive. Don't forget to save before you exit BIOS.


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Hey, thanks,

The motherboard is ECS 945GZT-M,
I went into the bios assign the boot sequence as DVD-rom first then hard drive second, the bios can see both the hd and dvd-rom...
When I start the system after the bios settings are saved it doesn't recognize the winxp cdrom as a system disk,
it says searching for bootable cdrom, then it says insert a bootable disk and press any key....
Thats all I get.....
any other ideas ??

thanks.

P.S. I just cam across this
If you can't boot with your CD drive, all is not lost. Microsoft has provided downloadable floppies (in sets of four, sadly) for both XP Home and Professional that you can use to start installation. I'll only be covering a CD boot here, but the process is similar when using floppies. For more information, check out the Microsoft Web site, which has separate pages for the XP Home and XP Professional boot floppies.


LOL , now I need 6 floppies not 4
maybe that will work.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Have you tried booting with another bootable CD or tried the XP disc in another computer?


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Yes I did ither way, I got a xp home and xp pro both authentic, I tried both on my own comp they worked fine, this one just does not want to boot from DVD rom. I heard some systems won't boot from rom thats why microsoft has a xp boot up program that loads on 6 floppies LOL,
what a time ehh, I mean is there anything else I should check off in bios ??, I mean by logic I just should change the boot sequence to dvd-rom as first , 
Don't know what else to try....:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Probably just a setting in BIOS that needs to be changed. I'll download the manual and have a look later.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Have a look at the settings marked red and make sure the DVD drive is #1.







Also - try another data cable between the mobo and the DVD drive.


----------



## Morph1

*Re: Reset / hdd led / mb sw - Help*

Thank you my friend,

Well I got bootable windows xp home and bootable windows xp pro,
the version I wanted to install was the xp home edition, and for some reason it won't boot that cd, the following day I tried with windows xp pro, and the rom boot up, very strange...
But now the system is all stable and fully configured with win xp pro,
Thanks again for you kind help, things changed quite a bit since pentium :laugh: I got a good lesson troubleshooting this comp.
Next time I get around a similar situation it will be like a walk in the park :laugh:

Later :wave:

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted090308

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

